# OHIO Beginner Beekeeping Classes (Knox County Beekeepers Association)



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

The Knox County Beekeepers Association is having their annul beekeeping classes.

Beginner Class February 13, 2016, 9 am to 3 pm

Advanced Class March 19, 2016 9 am to 3 pm This class is an extension of the Beginners class and is well suited for beginners or seasoned beekeepers.

These classes are held in Mount Vernon, OH

For a full agenda and registration go to: www.knoxbees.com Go to the events page to see the agenda and click on the link to the registration form.

Cost of each class is $40 and you get a book, lunch , and membership for that amount.

Questions Call: Jeff Gabric: 515-450-1359


----------

